# 2021 Poult Report



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2021)

Date
County 
Number of poults and size


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 17, 2021)

May 10th, Emanuel, 10 to 15 poults looked to be a few days old small


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2021)

May 15
Dougherty
5 or 6 quail size


----------



## gobble79 (May 17, 2021)

May 13
Crawford
6 quail size


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (May 17, 2021)

May 13 Murray county 8 pouts looked to be couple days old.


----------



## gatortrax (May 26, 2021)

May 26
Pike 
7 or 8 maybe a couple of days old


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 29, 2021)

May 29th Jeffdavis,2 hens with 15-20 poults flying, Appling County 1 hen 8-10 poults flying,Liberty County 2 hens 12-15 chicken size. Hopefully some make it,Did see 3 gobblers in Liberty County  with 
 no poults with them ?.....


----------



## ABAC33 (May 30, 2021)

Bartow county.


----------



## antharper (May 30, 2021)

ABAC33 said:


> Bartow county.


Great bugging area , hope they don’t get ran over ! Great to see


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hopefully they make it.


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 1, 2021)

5-28-2021 Lumpkin County 6 poults pigeon size and flying


----------



## labsnducks (Jun 3, 2021)

8 poults today banks county


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 3, 2021)

Last Friday (May 28) I was driving down lane through 10 y/o planted pines and there were 5 hens with a pile of very small poults wandering around. I’d guess 60-80 poults. Looked like someone had kicked the top off an ant bed.  Poults all over the place. 
My son in law was out there with my grandsons the next day. They saw essentially the same thing. Grand boys were pretty fired up (so was I).


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 3, 2021)

Seems like there has been a decent hatch in GA. Hope they can make it


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 4, 2021)

6/1/21
Grady
8-10 (Couldn't keep them straight due to the grass height)


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffdavis County 2 hens with 18-20 poults 5/4/21,
Appling County 1 hen 8 poults that could fly 5/4/21, Looking good for us next few years


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 9, 2021)

6/9/21
Grady
3 hens w/ at least 13 poults


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 10, 2021)

6/10
Early County
3 hens, 4 chicken sized poults


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jun 11, 2021)

6/10/21 Liberty County 2 hens 10-20 chicken size,Appling County 1 hen 8 flying poults.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 11, 2021)

6/11
Laurens County
2 hens, 19 flying size poults


----------



## devolve (Jun 11, 2021)

Walker county
6-9-21
2 hens with 14 poults between them. 2X the size of quail. They tried to fly away. They could glide about 20 feet at a time.


----------



## Resica (Jun 13, 2021)

Pennsylvania checking in. I see one poult, hopefully more behind them!


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 14, 2021)

Early County
6-11-21
3 hens with 11 poults
Poults were duck size and flying


----------



## HD28 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dawson County
June 13th
2 hens with 8 small poults.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Found out yesterday that my neighbor ran over a nest with a hen on it and a bunch of eggs. 

I have said it for years. Bush hogs are the enemy.  Wait until late June to bush hog and we would have 2X the game.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 20, 2021)

Went and picked blackberries and mushrooms today after the rain in Haralson county. Saw 6 individual hens, and 5 of them for sure didn’t have poults with them. The 6th started acting wounded, but due to the height of grass I couldn’t see any poults. Her actions said there were poults, but I didn’t investigate, I just continued on without harassing her.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 22, 2021)

6/22
Carroll county 
2 hens and 8 poults. Poults were the size of chickens and were able to fly out of the road.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 29, 2021)

Poults on camera today. 8 or 9 a little smaller than the mineral block. A while later 7 in view that looked a little larger. A few other sightings last month but they are always too close to the camera to see how many.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 3, 2021)

7/3
Carroll county 
1 hen with 8 chicken sized poults.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jul 5, 2021)

Habersham, White, Rabun and Towns, have not seen a single poult, saw plenty of hens walking with none. Got three hens and four gobblers in back yard every morning, no poults. First time in many years these hens here at the house didn't have poults.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 6, 2021)

Early county

1 hen, 1 poult on 7/3

1 hen, 4 poults on 7/4


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 6, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Found out yesterday that my neighbor ran over a nest with a hen on it and a bunch of eggs.
> 
> I have said it for years. Bush hogs are the enemy.  Wait until late June to bush hog and we would have 2X the game.


Agree, and fawns too.
I don't have turkeys regularly on my place but have had a few on camera passing through, No poults seen on Coweta. 
Saw a hen the other morning while I was mowing, she was along the edge of the woods by some thick stuff, thought she might have a nest, I looked but didn't see anything.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 6, 2021)

10 poults built like super chicken yesterday in camera view. At least 2 hens.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 6, 2021)

Dupree said:


> 7/3
> Carroll county
> 1 hen with 8 chicken sized poults.


Passed by this hen again today. She only had 7 with her.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Jul 6, 2021)

Stewart count1 Hen 5 poults about size of a chicken


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 7, 2021)

3 days ago, Towns county. Had what looked to be 3 hens with at least a dozen poults of varying sizes cross the road in front of me whilst I waited. 3 looked about half grown size and the rest looked much younger. First time I've seen any young ones since moving here in 2014.


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2021)

I seen the most poults I’ve ever seen at one time today . And what a sight it was . 3-4 hens and at least 30 good size young ones , almost big as the hens . I wouldn’t be scared to say there were 50 . Troup co


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2021)

Also sad to say that I’m out and about a lot . And I’m looking for deer and turkeys more than I watch the road ? and that’s the first ones I’ve seen .


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2021)

Lee county 7/9
3 hens, 10 poults bigger than a chicken


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 10, 2021)

Calhoun county
7/2, at least 6 poults quail size

Dooly co.
7/10
5 hens, no poults. Hope they were just taking a break from a nest


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> I seen the most poults I’ve ever seen at one time today . And what a sight it was . 3-4 hens and at least 30 good size young ones , almost big as the hens . I wouldn’t be scared to say there were 50 . Troup co



Lucky you. They are non existent down on my end of the county.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 11, 2021)

The 7 Xlarge poults came by again this morning. Along with a giant one in another spot with about 11" of beard.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 11, 2021)

11(in view) grouse sized just came by the same camera.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 11, 2021)

Spalding: 4 hens together. No poults.
               4 mature gobblers in field a few miles away 

Don’t know what the 4 hens together mean. Don’t look good to my way of thinking.


----------



## Dhavoc (Jul 11, 2021)

July 11 Wilkes county - 2hens, 13 poults.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jul 12, 2021)

Grady County: I’ll just say a bunch of poults and a hen or two. They were on the move so I didn’t get a count.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 12, 2021)

7/10

Lamar County. 3 hens, 0 poults


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 13, 2021)

Poults were scratching around early today on video.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 14, 2021)

7/14

Early County. 1 hen, 0 poults 

Seems on my Early county club I have 2 hens with none, and 2 hens with 4-6


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Lincoln County

4 Hens - 0 Poults


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 15, 2021)

Early County
7-10-21
4 hens with 8 or so half grown poults


----------



## RynoC21 (Jul 17, 2021)

End of June (first pic I’ve gotten), to 7/14-7-15. Lost one so far


----------



## devolve (Jul 20, 2021)

Pickens/Cherokee line
7-20-21 1PM
4 hens with at least 10 poults. Might have been more. 5 chicken size and at least 5 half that size.


----------



## GAEngineer (Jul 20, 2021)

7/14/2021/Lumpkin
3 hens, 8 poults


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jul 22, 2021)

7/20/21 Appling County 2 hens 10-15 flying poults,
7/20/21 Jeffdavis County 1 hen 8 flying poults.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 23, 2021)

7/23

Early County

2 hens, 5 poults


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 23, 2021)

This pic just came through - Upson.


----------



## herb mcclure (Jul 24, 2021)

A hen with 4 poults, grouse size, in Fannin County, (7-21-21). A half-mile off of the Appalachian Trail, at 3 thousand feet elevation. No food plots within miles, wood's turkeys.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 24, 2021)

Seeing all these birds around the deer bait, can only hope that the corn is in good shape.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 26, 2021)

7/26 
Carroll county 
1 hen with two chicken sized poults


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 26, 2021)

Got another 8 in the frame about a mile and half away from one of the other cameras that had 18 different poults on occasion. The camera about 300 yards from this one has captured at least 3 smaller than these the last 2 days. But, hey lets shorten things up for the private folks too. Not really. No trapping here. The coons were scratching with the poults the other day.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 27, 2021)

Butts Co: 3 hens
               4 poults


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 29, 2021)

Butts Co. : 5 hens
                 4 large poults

Sitting here drinking a cup of coffee and watching these turkeys eating grass seeds in my field. Love watching them strip seeds off the grass stems. They grab the stalk and slide their head up the stim stripping the seeds off. Cool to watch all of them doing it as fast as they can go.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 29, 2021)

What concerns me is that there were 5 mature hens and only 4 poults. Looks like 4 hens had no poults. That can’t be good.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 30, 2021)

Saw 2 hens with at least 8 poults today in Harris Co. Maybe more than 8 they were everywhere. What's odd is they were still real small, must've hatched out way later than the poults I've seen on my Talbot lease this year.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 1, 2021)

7/31
Paulding county 
Saw 3 mature hens. They were in grass that would only hide 6” tall poults, and hopefully there were some, but I didn’t see any from 30 yards away in the truck.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 2, 2021)

8/2
Carroll county. 
1 hen with 7 poults that were at least 60% grown. 
A few miles down the road I saw a hen by herself.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 6, 2021)

8/6
7 hens with 13 chicken size poults 
Wilcox


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 6, 2021)

Saw 2 hens with 13-15 1/2 grown poults this afternoon on Blue Ridge WMA in Suches. Could've been more hens, couldve been more poults, but this is what I actually laid eyes on.

Fish were also biting.


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 7, 2021)

Early County
08-07-21
1 hen with 5 large poults


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2021)

Not sure how many hundreds of miles of driven, hiked, and climbed in white, towns, union, and rabun this summer but I saw my first hens today. Two hens with at least 8 big followers. We need several springs like that up here.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 8, 2021)

Had a good spring hatch,see more poults than in year's past ever, Jeffdavis County


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 9, 2021)

Lamar County

1 hen, 5 poults


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Dupree (Aug 15, 2021)

Don’t remember exactly which day this past week. 
Carroll county. 
2 hens. 7 poults nearly as big as the hens.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 15, 2021)

Coweta county. Not sure how many mature hens, as the poults are large. Only pic I got of them.


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2021)

I seen a decent flock this morning . Heard co , 10-15 turkeys , most looked like grown poults


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2021)

I’ve went all summer and only seen poults once . Seen the ones in Heard co this morning and just seen a flock of about 20 a few minutes ago in Troup co. 2-3 hens and the rest all different size poults . Some nearly the size of the hens and some chicken size .


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 17, 2021)

Greene County 8-17. 4 hens with 10 or 11 poults The poults are about 3/4 grown.


----------



## antharper (Aug 18, 2021)

I seen another flock this morning . Totally different area, Troup co , 2-3 hens 8-10 poults about half grown . With my past few days sightings I think they should open the season a week earlier and make it a 5 gobbler limit ?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 19, 2021)

Early County 

4 hens, 1 half grown poult

1 hen, 4 poults about grouse size


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 19, 2021)

North Forsyth County, 2 hens with 12 poults grouse size.Several weeks ago 1 hen with 6 poults in Wilkes county.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 23, 2021)

If you want to see something interesting (and concerning) watch the episode of Gamekeepers that aired on the Outdoor Channel on Aug 10th.

Dr Michael Chamberlain from UGA talks about how predators impact the production of turkey nests. Per Chamberlain about 75% of all nests fail - they won’t produce a poult.

”Almost all nest loss is predation driven. It’s usually driven by the loss of the eggs and not the the loss of the hens”.

“When poults do hatch about 2/3 of those broods are dead within the first month”.

If we want more poults we better manage our racoons, possums, foxes, bobcats and coyotes.


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 24, 2021)

Bubba_1122 said:


> If you want to see something interesting (and concerning) watch the episode of Gamekeepers that aired on the Outdoor Channel on Aug 10th.
> 
> Dr Michael Chamberlain from UGA talks about how predators impact the production of turkey nests. Per Chamberlain about 75% of all nests fail - they won’t produce a poult.
> 
> ...



Those are tough. Snakes are even tougher.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 29, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Those are tough. Snakes are even tougher.


That’s true.

I just don’t know how we’d go about managing them.

I think hawks are a big factor with young poults as well but we’re not allowed to manage them either.

My mindset is manage what I’m able and allowed to and hopefully it‘ll help the population to some extent.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 8, 2021)

Looking good for next year.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 8, 2021)

It`s interesting to me the size/age differentials of poults all through the warmer months of summer. We see poults almost as big as hens at the same time as poults the size of grouse. Multiple nestings? Late nestings? I`d really like to hear from the biologists on that.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 9, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> It`s interesting to me the size/age differentials of poults all through the warmer months of summer. We see poults almost as big as hens at the same time as poults the size of grouse. Multiple nestings? Late nestings? I`d really like to hear from the biologists on that.


Yes very interesting that we have more poults this year,But way down in  South Georgia the gobblers start breeding hens  about February, We have poults from chicken size to full grown, So some hens were breeding as late as the 1st of June to still seeing chicken size poults now.HMMM


----------



## Dupree (Sep 11, 2021)

9/8
Paulding county 
3 hens with 8 poults old enough I could tell 5 were jakes and 3 were Jenny’s. 

9/9
Carroll county 
3 longbeards (one looking pitiful strutting. I’m assuming he has been molting) and 4 hens. No poults in sight.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 13, 2021)

Dupree said:


> 9/8
> Paulding county
> 3 hens with 8 poults old enough I could tell 5 were jakes and 3 were Jenny’s.
> 
> ...


Just from this picture, a couple of those birds look like they have great beards.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 13, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Just from this picture, a couple of those birds look like they have great beards.


They do, including one of the hens


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 19, 2021)

Lamar County 
9/19
1 hen, 8 nearly grown poults


----------



## Dupree (Sep 24, 2021)

9/23
Polk county 
2 hens, at least 7 half grown poults.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 12, 2021)

More poults than we have seen in years..Hmmm


----------

